# Oxymoron ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was watching (listening while typing) the TV tonight and there was a show about out of body experiences and seeing the light. One of the people they interviewed was an.....get this... Athiest Minister ? WTH So do they all gather on Sunday and chit-chat ? Does the minister give a sermon on... How to mow your lawn or wash your car? I bet they still have a collection plate. Would it still be tithing ?? I wonder do athiests still say OH GOD ! Or *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it to hell-if you don't believe in God why would you think there's a hell- ?? Do they say bless you after you sneeze ? Sorry (not really) for the rant but the "athiest minister" got to me.

Is it me ??


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Must be a California thing.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am with ya Don...taking the benefits.

Food for thought...and Tom, it is not just for California any more.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

He thinks it hot here now................


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

An athiest minister is probably something like a stand up comedian... and they just sit around and make fun of people who believe in God... after passing the plate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if the athiest minister walked out of ..... what do they call it....we'll call it a meeting. Ok so if the minister walked out of the _meeting_ and was hit by a bolt of lightning and killed would any of the other _meeting _participants changs their ways.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....they would stop carrying umbrella's .


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I wonder if the athiest minister walked out of ..... what do they call it....we'll call it a meeting. Ok so if the minister walked out of the _meeting_ and was hit by a bolt of lightning and killed would any of the other _meeting _participants changs their ways.


They would probably start worshipping Zues.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Athiest minister
Definition-Noun-
1)-One who demonstrates the ability to talk for hours about nothing
2)-One who preaches, but does not practice
3)-An idiot, who babbles a lot
4)-An elected official of government, see "politician"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice JT well said


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The first three define a lot of people LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bahahahaha, @ Don. "*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it to hell!"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha....love it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Bahahahaha, @ Don. "*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it to hell!"


I was waiting to see what you had to say about the competition.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

One day a Pastor, a Vicar and an Atheist go on a fishing trip together. They are in the boat and the Pastor says," Oh! No! I left the paddles on shore!" So he proceeds to get out of the boat and walk on the water to the shore to get them. Once he had gotten back into the boat the Vicar says," Oh! No! I left the bait on shore too!" And like the Pastor the Vicer exits the boat and walks on the water to get the bait. When the Vicar climbs back into the boat the atheist yells," Well if you guys can do it so can I!!!" and proceeds to clim out of the boat, but he falls into the water. At this piont the Pastor says," Do you think we should have told him where the rocks are?"


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The drunken Atheist in the Cathedral

A drunken Atheist staggered down the main street of the town. Somehow he managed to make it up the stairs to a cathedral and into the entrance, where he crashed from pew to pew, finally making his way to a side aisle and into a confessional.

A priest had observed all this, and figured the fellow needed some help, so he entered his side of the confessional. After the priest sat there in deathly silence, he finally asked, "May I help you, my son?"

"I dunno," came the Athiest's voice from behind the partition. "You got any paper on your side?"


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

maybe he couldn't spare a square.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL gotta love Seinfeld !! Good call knapper !


----------

